# Social evenings in October?



## Lerryn (Aug 10, 2010)

We are staying near Tomar from the 4th to the 9th of October.
Are there any expat evenings in the area that we can gatecrash.!

It would be great to meet some people we can chat to about living in the area, as we are hoping to purchase a place soon.

We have booked a fado night in Tomar on Friday 8th, ?not sure what to expect but the owner was very obliging, he sent over some delicious looking menus.
, via email.
regards
Lerryn and Mark


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Lerryn said:


> We are staying near Tomar from the 4th to the 9th of October.
> Are there any expat evenings in the area that we can gatecrash.!
> 
> It would be great to meet some people we can chat to about living in the area, as we are hoping to purchase a place soon.
> ...



Hi Lerryn and Mark

You should not have to wait to long Derek is your man for Tomar. 

Derek has a two hour Radio show on a Saturday morning with Dan and Vanessa. It's a talk program so you can call in. 

Derek it's to early to mention the C word but when is the party and i want ticket number one. 

Peter

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...-living-portugal/33189-radio-show-guests.html

http://www.radio.com.pt/portalradio/Sintonizador/?radio_id=255&scope=0

00351 236670171 from the UK


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Lerryn and Mark,

Where is the Fado night. We arrive on the 8th to stay in our new house just outside Tomar.

Rik


----------



## Lerryn (Aug 10, 2010)

moggy666 said:


> Hi Lerryn and Mark,
> 
> Where is the Fado night. We arrive on the 8th to stay in our new house just outside Tomar.
> 
> Rik


Hi Rik,
the restuarante is in Tomar centre, I expect you can google it to get directions.
we thought a taste of traditional portugues music could be interesting, and maybe fun!!, who knows?
RESTAURANTE BAR CALÇA PERRA
maybe we will see you there?
Good luck with your move
regards, Lerryn and Mark


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Lerryn said:


> traditional portugues music could be interesting, and maybe fun!!


Ever stop to think why they don't give out steak knives in a Fado restaurant ?


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

MrBife said:


> Ever stop to think why they don't give out steak knives in a Fado restaurant ?


Sad love song!!! maybe a bit dodgy
Jean


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

b7fry said:


> Sad love song!!! maybe a bit dodgy
> Jean


Not dodgy at all if you are having good food and wine with the person you love most in the world.



lane:


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

moggy666 said:


> Not dodgy at all if you are having good food and wine with the person you love most in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> lane:


True very true


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Lerryn,

We have booked a table for the Fado. We will see you there.

Rik


----------



## Lerryn (Aug 10, 2010)

*lerryn*



moggy666 said:


> Hi Lerryn,
> 
> We have booked a table for the Fado. We will see you there.
> 
> Rik


Hi Rik,
We have booked for 9.00pm. Im glad you are able to make it, we look forward to meeting you.
see you there
Regards, Lerryn and Mark.

PS-We will probably risk the steak knives!!-Its takes more than a bit of sad music..!... usually!!


----------

